# How many copies of contract?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Typically I just make up one copy of the contract, have the customer review it and sign it and then file it when I get the deposit.

Should I be making multiples or carbon copies of it for the customer to also keep on file?

I have only once had a customer ask for one, and I just filled in another one and wrote copy on the top.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I typically email a PDf copy of the contract for them to review before signing so I count that as their copy. 

If they are not heavy computer users we bring two hard copies for signing. 

Hardly anyone ever asks for a copy but I like them to have one to refer to if they have a question.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Our client will always get a hard copy with signatures of the contract and proposal. Same applies for any document requiring client signatures.

FWIW, we email them a blank copy of the contract before our first visit. Gives them time to review it if they are so inclined, but also makes a great impression.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Our contracts are 3-part NCR forms. Top copy/original stays in the job folder, yellow copy goes to the customer and the pink copy is an extra if we ever need it.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I do the email thing. The copy I send already has my signature on it so all the customer needs to do is print and sign. 

If the job involves plans or engineering I also have the client sign the approved set. That way their can be no argument everything is built AS PER PLAN:thumbsup: 

That really does cover your A:whistling:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I take my tablet and have them sign it right there. I then Email them and my self a copy to get them time stamped. I also send them over a blank copy with no signatures so they can review it. 

I used to do multiple copy's and carbon copy's but the less paper work to store the better.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I use Echo Sign. It allows me to sign the contract, send it to the customer via email, then they sign it with the Echo Sign. Any activity involving the contract is recorded (who signed, date, time etc) and both my email and the customer's email will receive a notice. After the contract is signed I or they can print it out.


----------



## DAPPLIN (Jul 29, 2013)

Typically, two copies are sufficient for most jobs. Both are signed by the client(s) and yourself, with you retaining one for your records.

If it's a commercial job, one contract per partner. If it involves financing, in most cases the bank or commercial lender will require a copy.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I always go to the meeting w/ two copies of the contract, both executed and notated by both parties. Client keeps one copy, I keep the other. When the client makes future payements (large projects) I will note the payment on their copy of the contract. 

My contract has the scope of the project and warranty on it as well as the financial information (such as draw amount and at what point of the project).


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A contract generally has two signatories: the seller and the buyer. The buyer has just as much of a right (and responsibility) to have a signed agreement as the seller does. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't know why the customer would not want a copy of the contract. 

Typically on a public project, three copies. Owner, Architect, Contractor.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Two. One for me, one for client


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Used to did the print two copies and let them have one. 

We've done the iPad sign easy app, but really prefer the triplicate. They get the top copy- we get the second copy signed. If we don't sell we keep the last copy and have them sign and send the second with their check. 


Whenthe vibe the job is not getting signed on that meeting I ease up on the close and go over the details on sending in the check and the second page as I tear off the third page and keep as a reference. 

Following the thread I see many variations.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I might have to rethink my contracts then.

Mine are a pain in the butt to fill out, I have a stack of blanks and have to ink in all the info.

I should convert it to PDF or something so I can just type it in.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Here you go. Impress your clients :thumbsup:

http://www.aia.org/contractdocs/


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I believe many contractors are breaking the law!*

I would think that the laws are the same in every state and every time a customer signs any piece of paper they are entitled to a copy of what they sign, immediately. Otherwise, everyone could get signatures and alter the contract, afterward.

"No, maam! I didn't add two extra zeros."


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> I would think that the laws are the same in every state and every time a customer signs any piece of paper they are entitled to a copy of what they sign, immediately. Otherwise, everyone could get signatures and alter the contract, afterward.
> 
> "No, maam! I didn't add two extra zeros."


Exactly. Why would you not want a copy of ANYTHING you sign?


----------



## Scoma (Mar 9, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who prints out 2 copies and gives the customer one immediately.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I do two copies of everything....contracts, material selection forms, change orders.....


I've found that this limits confusion and, in the case that the job goes south, eliminates any questions about forms ring changed after the HO signed them.


----------

